# Starting An Online clothing Brand Using Bigcartel.com



## BlakeEllis (Jun 12, 2013)

i have already got some snapbacks ready for my clothing line and was hoping to begin selling them online tomorrow i my bigcartel website , the only thing is i don't have a tax id or any other legal certificates , is it neccesary that i get them before i begin selling them ? or is it acceptable becuase this is only a hobby .


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not a hobby if you are opening up an online store, it's a business. A hobby is doing it for pleasure not profit. Get your tax ID number and sales tax permit which should have actually been your first step rather than waiting until you are ready to open your store.


----------



## BlakeEllis (Jun 12, 2013)

Sport T said:


> It's not a hobby if you are opening up an online store, it's a business. A hobby is doing it for pleasure not profit. Get your tax ID number and sales tax permit which should have actually been your first step rather than waiting until you are ready to open your store.


i'm 16, so do you have to be a certain age to go through those legal procedures ?


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope, no age limits that I'm aware of, for setting up tax ID info. Start by getting a Federal Employer Identification Number, which is free, even if you don't plan on having any employees.

Apply for an Employer Identification Number (EIN) Online

Then visit your State's .gov site and attempt to locate the Small Business information. Most state's have very good info in my opinion. If you happen to be in PA or IN pm me and I will try to help.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

BlakeEllis said:


> i'm 16, so do you have to be a certain age to go through those legal procedures ?


Well you'll need to first register as a legal business within your state so I would talk directly with your City's Treasury Department to determine what information you need. I know a few years ago I was told I needed to be 18 or have a parent involved.


----------

